# Best way to change a lens



## fiziwig (Sep 15, 2012)

Just for fun.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 15, 2012)

Cool idea!  Very creative :thumbup:


----------



## Heitz (Sep 15, 2012)

they should be wearing hazmat suits.  i mean, cut down on the dust people ! haha


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

Freakin' *awe-some!!!!!!! *I remember shooting ye olde ME SUper in the early 1980's!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 16, 2012)

Wonderful and clever!  Well done!


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 16, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## fiziwig (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments.
I found a couple old cameras in a box in storage and the idea just sort of popped into my head.


----------

